# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Camcorders para filmar aquário em HD

## Alfredo R Deus

Alguém que perceba de cameras de vídeo pode dar uma ajuda?

Estou à procura de um modelo de camera de vídeo HD que permita filmar um aquário iluminado por HQI's. 

É essencial que permita filmar com algum detalhe peixes tão pequenos como 2 mm num aquário com 70cms de largura. Os maiores peixes não devem ultrapassar os 8 cms.

A ideia é ter umas 2 cameras a filmar o aquário de manhã à noite (troco-as de posição umas 2 ou 3 vezes por dia) e umas outras 2 para filmar quando eu vir algo interessante. Estas duas últimas devem ter a possibilidade de incluir na gravação alguns segundos antes de eu accionar a gravação no controlo remoto. Assim é mais fácil não perder um acontecimento.

Tenho andado a ler por todo o lado sobre cameras de vídeo, mas se alguém tiver alguma experiência dos problemas que me vou defrontar ao filmar o aquário e de que forma o tipo de camera pode influenciar o trabalho, era excelente.

----------

